# How realistic is it???



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel a bit like a crazy homeless person. LOL. I started on this forum because my husband's employer wanted to send him to Portugal which turned briefly into Germany which turned into France which turned to nought. And now, after 3 years here in Argentina, my husband and I have decided it's time to jump off the crazy train company and decide for ourselves were *we* want to be. 

We've come to the conclusion that we want to be in Toronto. 

Here's our problem. My husband is the main earner as I'm an artisan and work for myself. He works full time in an IT environment. But I have more points than him because he only finished HS & have a master's. We don't have any of those specially wanted skills, I don't think. 

So, I've been reading up on the immigration process and I have to say, it sounds like a huge scary PITA.  How realistic it is to apply for residency when I have more points but he's the one looking for a full time job? I don't think I can apply as "self employed" if I don't make enough money in my work to support us right? Should we be looking to get a job offer for him? How realistic is it that an employer would offer a job to a foreigner who needs to be sponsored for residency? Does that even exist? 

It's all very confusing I must say. I like when the companies take care of these thing for the employees.  Thanks in advance for your feedback!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

-mia- said:


> How realistic is it that an employer would offer a job to a foreigner who needs to be sponsored for residency? Does that even exist?
> 
> It's all very confusing I must say. I like when the companies take care of these thing for the employees.  Thanks in advance for your feedback!!


It's possible for a company to offer a job to an overseas worker, but they would have to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion Basics), and then then worker would get a 2 year TWP. Unless your husband is a very specific type of IT expert in demand, it's unlikely a company will go through a LMO to offer him a a position in Canada as there is an abundance of IT workers here already.

You have a unique situation, it may be worth speaking with an immigration consultant or someone at CIC to see what your best options are.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> It's possible for a company to offer a job to an overseas worker, but they would have to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion Basics), and then then worker would get a 2 year TWP. Unless your husband is a very specific type of IT expert in demand, it's unlikely a company will go through a LMO to offer him a a position in Canada as there is an abundance of IT workers here already.
> 
> You have a unique situation, it may be worth speaking with an immigration consultant or someone at CIC to see what your best options are.


That's basically what I figured. 

He's great as his job (obviously ) but not that specialized or technical. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------

